# Travel Emergency Form (Thanks Hooch!)



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

A long while ago, our dear Hooch posted a Travel Emergency Form that I think is essential to have in the vehicle with you and the pups all the time.
I have one in each car with home info and one I write up for long distance trips. I laminate it and have it pinned to the back of my seat in the car, one in the glove box too .

I also have little time capsules (for lack of a better word) that attach to the girls collars that unscrew, and inside you can write your vacation address, phone, campsite #, medical needs, etc on and put inside. Got them at Petco.

I can't seem to attach the file  so I just copied it here.

Thanks Hooch....still watching over us as always....miss you.



TRAVEL EMERGENCY INFORMATION SHEET
(Everyone who travels with their pets should carry one of these sheets in the glove compartment of the vehicle, one in their wallet or purse and one attached to one of the crates that has been laminated and is visible to anyone who would have to go into your car/van incase you were in a wreck or other emergency)

ATTENTION – IN CASE OF EMERGENCY!!!!!
Owners Name: _______________________________________________________________________
Address: _______________________________________________________________________
Phone: _____________________________________
Pet's Name: ___________________________________________________________________
Breed: __________________________ Sex: ___________________ Date of Birth:________________

Medical Information:
(This animal is current on all shots - it is of no threat to anyone he/she might come into contact with) the attending veterinarian is: Name:____________________________ Phone #___________________.
(If dog is not wearing a collar when in their crates, this animal's leash is located: ____________________________ and you will be in no danger should you open the crate and attach the lead.) This pet has the following medical conditions that must be treated or other things you must know: _________________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________________________
This pet's regular veterinarian is:
Name:________________________________________
Address: __________________________________________________________________________
Phone: _________________________________


SHOULD I BE UNABLE TO ATTEND TO MY ANIMAL DUE TO INJURY OR DEATH:
Contact Name: _________________________________
Address: ___________________________________________________________________________
Phone: ________________________________
Animal should be boarded in the nearest animal boarding facility or veterinarian. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE my pet to an Animal Shelter or Humane Society. The above person has agreed to pay all fees to retrieve said animal and they have my permission to remove said animal from the boarding facility. Said person also agrees to pay any medical bills for said animal. Should my first emergency contact be unavailable, please contact:
Name: _________________________________________________
Address: _________________________________________________
Phone: __________________________________
Said individual has also agreed to the above.

Should one of my animals be on the loose following a car/van/truck accident - please contact the above individual who will assist in the search should I be unable to participate. Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated. This animal is a member of my family and it is my wish that it receives the best care possible.

Signature:___________________________________
Date: _____________________________


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to you and Hooch for posting this


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey thanks for that. I've been thinking of Hooch all day. I wonder,,, he must be looking down on us right now. I'm going to print that out now!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, even reading the form sounds like him talking, doesn't it?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

If you ever lose this, you can find it online at www.everythinggolden.com


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

bogey's mom said:


> if you ever lose this, you can find it online at www.everythinggolden.com


thanks!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for finding this and sharing. I agree, Hooch does seem to be watching over all of us. ****, I miss him!!!!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for this!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I also carry one in my wallet when traveling with Tinkerbell, in an emergency they like to get your wallet for your insurance cards and that form is there also.


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

How can I copy or just print out the TRAVEL EMERGENCY FORM.
With out printing out the whole tread


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Copy and paste it into MS Word, that should work.

Thank you, what a great form to have!


----------



## California Blonde (Mar 13, 2009)

breec3 said:


> Copy and paste it into MS Word, that should work.
> 
> Thank you, what a great form to have!


Don't have MS Words


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

This is wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this!



California Blonde said:


> How can I copy or just print out the TRAVEL EMERGENCY FORM.
> With out printing out the whole tread


http://www.everythinggolden.com/emergency_sheet.htm

You should also be able to copy and paste it into any text editing program (even like notepad or stickies).


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

I remember this!!!!! I also remember the time he made ours! THANK YOU


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you for this.


----------



## k9castle (Jun 18, 2009)

*Printing form*



California Blonde said:


> How can I copy or just print out the TRAVEL EMERGENCY FORM.
> With out printing out the whole tread


Just highlight, copy and paste it into a doc. The print.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Travel Emergency Forum (Thanks Hooch!)*

I was at the vet's office recently and he had a list of things you should take with you when you travel with your pet. Many were the things on Hooch's Travel Emergency Form, but there was an additional one that I thought would be very important:
Take a recent photo of your dog
Just imagine if your dog somehow got lost, you would need a recent photo to be able to show and or post.

Another thing I didn't see there was the actual microchip/tattoo numbers. I tell people to carry a current picture as well as those numbers, to forward to shelters and vet clinics in the area the dog is lost. Goldens often look the same as other goldens so it's helpful to have that information ready to go.

Great Ideas!

I have so many photos of Toby in my cellphone I'll be OK, as long as I have the phone with me. Also, if your dog is on k9data.com and you uploaded an image you can copy and print that. Toby's entry also has his microchip number on it so I guess in a pinch someone needing that number could look there too.

moved your posts into the Hooch thread as all are good suggestions since it is a sticky in the top of Main discussions.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Another thing I didn't see there was the actual microchip/tattoo numbers. I tell people to carry a current picture as well as those numbers, to forward to shelters and vet clinics in the area the dog is lost. Goldens often look the same as other goldens so it's helpful to have that information ready to go.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Great Ideas!

I have so many photos of Toby in my cellphone I'll be OK, as long as I have the phone with me. Also, if your dog is on k9data.com and you uploaded an image you can copy and print that. Toby's entry also has his microchip number on it so I guess in a pinch someone needing that number could look there too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

moved your posts into the Hooch thread as all are good suggestions since it is a sticky in the top of Main discussions.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

One other thing that was mentioned to me recently, you should have visibly available a sign that says "Traveling with___(fill in number) Dogs". If you are in an accident, they may get out if you are injured. So that people know. It could be specific to breed but at least a sign is nice.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I ask who is Hooch?

ETA- Never mind, I did some digging around.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

We are planning a long road trip with our dog next month and I did a search for tips here on the Forum. I think Hooch was gone before I joined but his info sheet and all of the tips here are quite helpful. I never thought about making arrangements for out of town care if something were to happen to us along the way, printing out photos, etc.

Thanks everyone for your tips!


----------

